# Gone VV/VW and love it



## whatalotigot (30/6/15)

Always being a mech man, I decided to take the plunge into regulated. 

Always wanted to have a nice box 100w+ but never had the money.

I went ahead and bought a whole new setup, IPV4 + Mutatuion X v4 authentic. 






All i can say is im taken back. the quality of vape is amazing. Smooth pulls, and same pull everytime. Which can be expected from regulated.. The Mutation on the other hand has blown my mind. Amazing airflow and even better flavor. These 2 together are a cloud pleaser. 

After removing the charging board out the IPV4 its kept my mind at ease of any faults and kept me vaping happy since. 

I am a very happy chappy. I couldnt have picked a better setup for my needs.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (30/6/15)

Great stuff @whatalotigot - glad for you

What coil you got in the Mutation?
And what power are you running on the mod?


----------



## Gizmo (30/6/15)

Regulated devices are the way, there is no doubt about that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## whatalotigot (30/6/15)

At the moment, Im running a .11ohm dual parallel 24g. 

Im running about 70w

Reactions: Like 1


----------

